# September Meeting, True Percula, oh my..



## Ezfish (Jul 18, 2011)

All,

Just wanted to report that I attended my first DFWAPC meeting and I have to say I was impressed. I admit I am new to planted tanks but like most I have done my homework and know a little bit about what I got into. That being said there is nothing more encouraging than to meet people with a wealth of knowledge and the giving nature to answer your questions face to face. I found just about everyone I talked to today very approachable and very willing to talk. For those that attend similar meetings in this hobby you may see this does not always run true and for that I say Thanks to all who chatted and educated me! I assume the presentation may have been elementary to most but for me I honestly learned quite a bit. It was done very professionally and I think the presenter could have used more time.

All in all an A+ experience, I joined the club and schedule permitting I will attend more meetings.

Thanks, James


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So glad you had a good time. One thing that makes it so nice is that you're in a place where everyone is as stoked about the hobby as you are! You can FEEL the passion! So glad you joined us!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it was a good, meeting. so how many people does this group have now? 60-80? maybe 100? it was like a family reunion in there. we need to do a put a name with a face thread.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

It was a great turn out. Mike did an excellent job on the presentation. It was so good to see all my old plant peeps and exciting to see so many new faces.

P.S. TexGal I told Ben he needed to update his handbook. Now you have to help put the pressure on him.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@Ricky - we're ahead of you!


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

In the spring of 2013, if you ever held a meeting on a Saturday, I'd love to be there!


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

walterk said:


> In the spring of 2013, if you ever held a meeting on a Saturday, I'd love to be there!


Wow you're booked that far out?


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL!

I'm hoping by late spring - early summer, I will be closer to actually having that big tank that I can actually put plants into. :supz:


----------

